# Public Comment: Annual Catch Limits



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Ahoy!

In an effort to make it easier to participate in the decision making process of the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council we have begun to develop online tutorials and comment forms that will hopefully encourage more interaction from the public. 

The first of these videos has just been completed, and I hope you find the time to watch and tell us what you think. 

The Gulf Council is expected to take final action on the generic amendment addressing Annual Catch Limits and Accountability Measures in Austin, Texas the week of August 15-19, 2011. 

A video outlining the proposed actions in this amendment can be found at:
http://vimeo.com/26636369

Comments should be submitted no later than August 8, 2011 at:
http://www.gulfcouncil.org/council_meetings/comment_form.php 

If you have any questions please contact me directly at:
[email protected]
Or
(813)348-1630 ext. 238

Your Chum, 
Emily Muehlstein
Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council

P.S. ‘Like” us on Facebook


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

sigh


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

GandyGirl said:


> Ahoy!
> 
> In an effort to make it easier to participate in the decision making process of the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council we have begun to develop online tutorials and comment forms that will hopefully encourage more interaction from the public.
> 
> ...


 Emily im not happy about Gag Redsnapper and Aj all closed at the same time.If you only Knew how me and my fishing budies feel when we only have a few fish in the boat and we have to throw back dead Red snapper dead Gag Grouper and Ajs.:whistling:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

no comment


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Tell em FO


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Lyin Too said:


> Tell em FO


:thumbsup:


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i came in pass few weeks ago, was a big redfidh someone had released upside down and kicking, and me with no groc at hm.had to watch him go


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Take my Job Folks.

Thanks Gandy Girl for posting the information. 
The problem I have is the timeframe in which we can comment on the issue. The Council has been working on this matter from several to many years of study and planning. "WE The PEOPLE" only have till August 8th. to comment. I guess what I'm saying is, "WE The PEOPLE" only have a few weeks to disect a plan that has been worked on years. Public Comment periods need to longer for ALL issues involved with the Gulf Council..

Wow, 82% Commercial to 18% Recreational TAC on the Black Grouper. These figures are from many years of catch data. 


"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Why do I get the feeling that these changes are going to be stacked in favor of the commercial side of fishing?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Kim said:


> Why do I get the feeling that these changes are going to be stacked in favor of the commercial side of fishing?


Because they are certain to be?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Kim said:


> Why do I get the feeling that these changes are going to be stacked in favor of the commercial side of fishing?


Because it does makes sense in non-tourist areas.

I believe they've seen the "success" in Alaska & the northeast and assumed that same logic works where people want to and it's possible for them to fish.

I'm totally floored that Florida and Alabama allow this to happen. The recreational dollars have to be more than the commercial dollars. Open the rec up here!


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

*"Science" paid for by enviros*

Emily,
Can you provide information on how the NMFS produced the PSA (productivity-susceptibility analysis) scores for the stocks in the ACL amendment? I understand that the NMFS is using data from a *MRAG study paid for by Ocean Conservancy*. I have asked this of you from other sites, yet have not gotten a response.

Doesn't the PSA score determine our ACLs? If so, then it seems our ACLs are thus being determined by an agenda bought and paid for by an extreme anti-fishing group.

*I believe answers to these questions are essential to any meaningful Public Comments here.*

I've seen similar studies funded to show an end result that was pre-determined even before the study was done - it happens all the time...if the person with the bucks wants to fund an analysis to show an end result, that analysis will show what the money people want it to show. 

Who is to say that is not happening here? 

Take a look at some of the recent projects done by MRAG Americas; http://www.mragamericas.com/current-projects/

*Developing a Methodology and Indicators for Evaluating Catch Share Programs*
Client: Gordon and Betty Moore Foundation

*EDF Catch Shares Manual*
Client: Environmental Defense Fund

Seems like a *MAJOR* conflict of interest for the NMFS to depend on a for-profit entity, with numerous prominent anti-fishing clients, to provide accurate unbiased data paid for by these extreme anti-fishing clients to determine whether or not our fisheries are overfished or not, especially when those same anti-fishing interests are pushing NMFS to adopt THEIR Catch Share regimen. 

Especially poignant when you read from their website; "*In order to help NOAA further their Catch Share Policy, MRAG Americas and Environmental Defense Fund (EDF) will provide research and analysis* aimed to develop a policy paper on best practices for monitoring catch share programs, and a technical white paper on the practical implementation of these best practices, focused on current and future technology." 

Use enviro-provided/paid for data to determine whether or not to implement Catch Shares? *Jesus, these are the same people who developed the EDF Catch Shares Manual for Environmental Defense Fund!*

*Something just ain't right here - there needs to be an investigation into the undiue influence that these extreme anti-fishing organizations have had upon our fisheries management process.*

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Yup, what Tom said! How this entity can control and/or ruin the livelihood of so many is a crime. The regulation of keep TWO fish and completely close catching other species is a joke. She will not respond to any of this but she stand up in a meeting and say she REACHED out to the fishing community. BOZO

Follow the money to make the rules. Pay for the lobbyist, make the rules


----------



## bpy (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Capt. Tom. Thanks for your research and for your constructive arguments. Facts are the only way to win this battle.


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

It doesnt mateer how many facts there is , the goverment has all ready made up there mind.


----------



## fmitchell (Oct 19, 2007)

*Way over regulated*

Only hope the fisherman has - budget cuts!:thumbup:


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

bunch of bought and paid for jackasses and maggots... thanks but please kiss my ass instead.
What a joke!


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

Watched the "video" narrated by someone who sounded like they are in junior high and say "Ummm" every 10 seconds or so; great use of tax dollars. It could have been printed simply as text with the data included; product of the Power Point culture I guess. Anyhow, there is the option to send a message after listening to the narrative and that you can expect an reply with F/B; still haven't heard anything back. Not holding my breath. Had I been thinking ahead I would have copied my message so I could share it on this forum. Thinking about going Triple Tail fishing this weekend, lucky for us the commercial guys haven't figured out how to catch those yet so Fisheries can't cut the limit to 1 fish per day for a 30 day season for the recreational guys and gals.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tom,

Gandy Girl is a sacrificial lamb these cowards send to distribute their kick in the ass to recreational fisherman. I doubt she knows what a red snapper is. Replying to her on this thread is absolutely pointless.

AHOY!

Your CHUM!

please.....


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Here is my comment.......

First, understand that limits set for recreational fishermen must ensure there is enough incentive to continue the investment it takes to catch these fish. Some limits, like 2 Red Snapper, are almost too little, coupled with the short season is unsatisfactory. Second, you must avoid the conflict of interest by using findings by organizations which are funded or have a public history of supporting particular industries, such as commercial fishing. Why would I have any confidence in your judgment when the perception is that you are in bed with the commercial fisherman lobby. In conclusion, also consider the closing and opening of offshore species when determining the dates, Did you guys even think about Amberjacks, Red Snapper, and Grouper being closed at the same time? Why would I even spend the 100 bucks to go out if I can't keep hardly anything? The Answer is, I haven't. Thanks for contributing to an already depressed local economy here in NW Florida.


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Very good point..


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ardiemus makes a good point.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> Ardiemus makes a good point.


+1 on that.  I've only put the boat in the water 3 times this season. After the Outcast Shark tournament, I'll be getting ready for Hunting season.


----------



## hisseafit (Jun 28, 2009)

Since the present news of the finacial news, how can the recreational fisherman have confidence in any figures our government projects. A fisherman with one hook, who speaks for him? We pay the same fuel tax, food tax, hotel tax, fish bait tax, ice tax, storage tax, and one hook tax. Is it time to start another BS pile, due to the height of the government one? Maybe the problem is in another corner and not the recreatioal fishermans boat corner. I know I don't have the skill of the other fishermen, but I do have the same passion. I have commerical shrimp in my life, I do understand by catch, I have picked shrimp from a pile on the back deck of the shrimp boat. I hope all understand where I come from.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm going to catch what I want when I want and dont give a damn who dont like it. When there are more fishermen who get fed up with this BS and do the same thing, things might change. But, as long as we all just get on our little computers at home and bitch about it but still comply because "its the law". Nothing will ever change. Fuc* em all.


----------

